# Peut on traduire un livre Ibook en Francais



## Caliiy (1 Octobre 2013)

Salut,
j'ai acheté dernierement un livre sur Itunes. Malheureusementt j'ai pas bien fait attention et le livre est en anglais et il n'existe pas en francais. Est-ce que vous connaissez un moyen de traduire le livre en grande partie parce que je connais la technique de traduire ce qu'on ne comprend pas petit à petit mais ca ne me convient pas trop c'est pour ça que j'aimerai avoir vos conseils


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2013)

Il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de traducteur de livre de bonne qualité. Surtout pour un livre avec DRM comme ceux de l'AppStore.

Par contre, contact Apple, ils devraient te rembourser et ainsi tu pourras prendre la VF.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2013)

ca ne devrait pas poser de problèmes
(tout le monde fait des erreurs d'achat ou de clic ;ils ont l'habitude)

et surtout coté lecture ce sera bien plus agréable
la version francaise sera de meilleure qualité que n'importe quellle traduction via logiciel


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Octobre 2013)

Encore faut-il que la version française existe, ce qui est loin d'être toujours le cas...


----------

